# Koi jetzt noch einsetzen?



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
der Koihändler meines Vertrauens hat am Samstag "Abverkauf" von Nisai und Tosai.
Kann ich da(evtl. ist ja einer dabei der mir gefällt)kaufen?
Wenn man die momentanen Temp. und eine 2Wöchige Quarantäne mitrechnet
Ich bin mir da unsicher, wir haben ja schon Mitte August und da kann es recht schnell gehen mit dem Wetterumschwung-haben wir ja alle gemerkt Winter/Sommer.
Frühling war da keiner, zumindest nicht bei mir


----------



## Joerg (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi jetzt noch einsetzen?*

Hi Ralph,

"Es ist niemals zu früh und selten zu spät"


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi jetzt noch einsetzen?*

Hallo Ralph,
Du nimmst doch sicher für die Quarantäne Dein Teichwasser ??
Wenn sie darin dann schon die 14 Tage überstehen, kannst Du sie getrost im September noch in den
Teich setzen . 
Ich würde bis Mitte September noch einsetzen, dann wäre aber Schluß .


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi jetzt noch einsetzen?*



> "Es ist niemals zu früh und selten zu spät"



Da hat mich aber einer erwischt

Dahin hätte ich auch tendiert, war mir nur nicht ganz sicher.

Ich denke mal das es da keine Probleme gibt, da die Tierchen im Teich gezogen wurden, also keine "Überdachte Beckenware"


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi jetzt noch einsetzen?*



> Du nimmst doch sicher für die Quarantäne Dein Teichwasser ??



Logisch



> Ich würde bis Mitte September noch einsetzen, dann wäre aber Schluß .



Ist doch voll im Zeitplan.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi jetzt noch einsetzen?*

ich wird mal schauen was es da so gibt.
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich noch eine Goshiki haben, dann hätte ich noch Platz für einen!
damit wäre mein von mir gestecktes Limit erreicht.
was der andere werden soll?  Ich denke mal so: Sehen, verlieben, mitnehmen!


----------



## Joerg (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi jetzt noch einsetzen?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal so: Sehen, verlieben, mitnehmen!



Ralph,
das kann auch schnell in einer Kauforgie enden. 
Du hast genügend Platz und kannst dich auch von ein paar trennen, die irgendwann nicht mehr ganz deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.
In der Regel sind die besseren aber schon abverkauft.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi jetzt noch einsetzen?*

Jörg,
Orgie? ich hoffe ich kann mich da beherrschen

Platz? Ja, den hab ich schon noch. Ich möchte mir aber gerne Reserven erhalten.

Von einigen trennen? Daß kann schon sein, wer weiß?

Das die besseren schon abverkauft sind, ist halt Risko, die Verkaufsanlage ist noch relativ neu.
Wer weiß? Vieleicht hab ich ja Glück


----------

